# Training for hunter pace



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I really want to attend a some in the winter or next spring. I'm just not really sure how to prepare Aidan for one.

Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hunter Paces are typically W/T/C and no more then a few miles. If your horse is in normal trail condition, he'll do fine. 

My normal rule of thumb when I used to compete was to trot up hills, walk down hills, and trot/jog the flats. The last time I competed (many years ago) my team came within 3 seconds of the ideal - really a matter of luck rather then skill for the most part.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Just do as much hacking as you can! It's the best way you can condition, get out of that stuffy arena and get out on those trails and fields!


----------

